# Some neps...



## paphioboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi guys.. Just sharing some updated pics of my nepenthes.. And some new ones as well.. 
Nep bicalcarata:





Nep (globosa 'Viking' x kuchingensis):




Cups:




Albomarginata:




My beloved Rafflesiana:




A pink variety of rafflesiana:




And a seedling of northiana I got last year.. Growing nicely..


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 27, 2009)

:clap: I love these weirdo carnivores! 
Do you purposely plant low in the pot? increases humidity?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 27, 2009)

those are definitely very unusual!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool pitchers pictures!


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2009)

Those are awesome Paphioboy!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thx, everyone.. 

Rose, that's not really the reason. Planting low sorts of constrict the development of the leaves and allows the tendrils to rest on the moist media. I don't like the leaves poking out and grabbing onto other pots.. The pitchers develop better when they rest on a moist media too, which is why some growers use flat shallow pots but are too space-consuming under my conditions..


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2009)

Cool! Love the albomarginata as well. Do you do any manual "feeding" - bugs and such, or just let nature take its course? I've heard stories that rats sometimes get caught - truth or silliness?


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 28, 2009)

> Cool! Love the albomarginata as well. Do you do any manual "feeding" - bugs and such, or just let nature take its course? I've heard stories that rats sometimes get caught - truth or silliness?



Thanks, Tom..  Nope, I let them catch their own bugs.. there seems to be quite a lot of small black ants in my garden. Even albomarginata attracts them, even though its supposed to be a termite specialist. BTW, that statement is the truth. But I don't have any nep. truncata large enough to catch rats, or any truncata for that matter. Mine died and I have yet to find a replacement..


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 30, 2009)

They are all so cool!!!! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 2, 2009)

yes, cool plants!!! Rafflesiana has terrific colors :drool: !!! Jean


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 2, 2009)

Great photos!

How much light do you give them? What do you use for mix?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, Peter..  Nepenthes mostly take a lot of light.. Around dendrobium or cattleya light.. Mix is mostly straight sphagnum. Sometimes I add sand..


----------

